# +1 for Dayton bass fishing?



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm looking for someone to take me out fishing with them on a boat. After a Canadian fishing trip this year, I am pretty set on buying my first bass boat during the off-season. With that, I'd like to go out on a few boats to understand what I need to look for as well as decide if I enjoy fishing from the boat. Has anyone on this forum ever taken a "boat noob" fishing with them? I have my own gear and tackle; I'm just looking for someone to tag along with this summer/fall for bass fishing in the Dayton region (Eastwood, CC, etc.).


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Kayaks are the best boats IMHO. Especially for the Dayton area. But if I were inclined to spend the fortune on a motor boat I'd stay clear of a bass boat. They seem to me to be a huge price tag with limited use. Maybe go for something more versatile....of course unless it is bass and bass only u wanna fish for. 

Great idea on trying some out 1st but ya may wanna establish a reputation with a few more posts and I am sure many would warm up to u and extend invites. Maybe share some more info on ur background...what ya typically fish for and where. 

Good luck.


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

I fish the area lakes in a bass boat and have no issues. They're plenty versatile for multiple species of fish especially for this region. I'm on my fourth boat. Three fiberglass and few weeks ago I bought a Ranger RT198P aluminum from Cabela's. The price of fiberglass boats was my primary reason for switching to an aluminum bass boat. This particular boat is rock solid and behaves much better than many fiberglass boats at reduced weight and cost. Tons of features as well.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

My first experience on a bass boat was as a tournament co-angler at a local club. It was interesting because I was paired with different anglers and spent time on various boats. Perhaps there is a local club in your area where you could do something similar.

I don't regret my time as a co-angler, but I eventually came to the conclusion that a kayak would be a better option for me. During my time as a co-angler I saw boats breaking down and being towed in. The boat owners were always talking about expensive repairs. I heard some say that Boat is an acronym for Break -Out -Another- Thousand. I decided am not the right person for a boat.

It sounds like you are doing the smart thing and doing lots of research and to make an informed decision.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

You can accomplish everything you need in Ohio....minus Erie....in a 1448 or 1648 Jon boat with a tiller motor IMHO


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I have an open seat sometimes, feel free to PM me. I own kayaks and a float tube, but I really enjoy boating. My first rig was a used 18 foot Ranger bass boat, and I loved it. I now run a basscat jaguar which is a beast of a boat and can take on big water like Erie. Sure you can get by with a kayak, Jon boat or whatever anyone else thinks is adequate, but dang it I wanted a bass boat. I like the stable fishing platform, the speed (it's a rush), the electronics for finding offshore fish. I like having all my tackle in one place, just hookup and go. I like getting out on big water like Erie, St. Claire, Kentucky Lake. I like taking my Dad out on the boat, who is getting a bit too old to fish AEP with me anymore from a float tube. To each his own though, it's great to see how passionate everyone is with their own style of fishing through their posts on this site. Cost is a drawback, as others pointed out. I've had some expensive repairs, no doubt. Do the math on the cost, maintenance, repairs, depreciation, and make sure it doesn't affect your other financial goals. Hopefully you're in a financial position to pull off boat ownership before you take the plunge, like you have low debt, and are prioritizing things like an emergency fund and retirement savings first.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

I have A 2007 ,15'6" Lowe 150 w/ 9.9 mercury 4stroke for sale. Nice boat, awesome trailer w/swing tongue, Live well, Hummingbird Helix 5 w gps(new), etc. fish all Inland lakes. Even 10hp lakes. Fishes 2 guys great! Or add couple a kids. I'm ready to go bigger. 

Had a kayak. Hooked a huge musky. Bought a bigger boat. If you want to catch fish every time out. You want a boat that will travel.

Kayaks have a place. I would still use one. But not that much.
I like the fact I can troll or jig on a big lake mid day. And not fear for my life, or those with me. 
Just my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## ShawnZ (May 10, 2017)

Here has been my experience with boats (and I own three + a kayak). Get aluminum. The commercialized fiberglass look nice until you actually use it and poke a whole in it. Then what. You are going to own this for a very, very long time (if you buy new; because you'll be paying it off), so you want to make sure that it can take a beating. Logs, rocks, submerged whatevers WILL beat on your boat. You can weld aluminum; know what the price of fixing fiberglass is??? $$$. Smaller boats are great for inland fishing and you only need something big (like db1534 said) for Erie or ocean. Another bonus for a smaller (jon or kayak) boat... you don't have to depend on your wife wanting to go, your buddy wanting to go, you get the picture; just throw it in the back of the truck and go! Good luck in your choice, Shawn.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

If you are purchasing a boat to fish Northern Ontario, a 16 to 18 ft Deep V Aluminum is the way to go.
Bass boats can't handle rough water, whereas it is what Deep V's are built to do.
If you are serious I would look at a Lund, or if a couple of weeks a year guy a Bass Tracker Deep V 17'er will work for you.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

SMBHooker said:


> Kayaks are the best boats IMHO. Especially for the Dayton area. But if I were inclined to spend the fortune on a motor boat I'd stay clear of a bass boat. They seem to me to be a huge price tag with limited use. Maybe go for something more versatile....of course unless it is bass and bass only u wanna fish for.
> 
> Great idea on trying some out 1st but ya may wanna establish a reputation with a few more posts and I am sure many would warm up to u and extend invites. Maybe share some more info on ur background...what ya typically fish for and where.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah, I agree a kayak would be great as well. Depending on some future bills I have coming up, I may get a decent kayak to keep me occupied for a while (I've been seeing a lot on Craigslist). I've been bass fishing off of a paddle boat for a while at a private pond, time to step my game up! haha


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nitro750 said:


> I fish the area lakes in a bass boat and have no issues. They're plenty versatile for multiple species of fish especially for this region. I'm on my fourth boat. Three fiberglass and few weeks ago I bought a Ranger RT198P aluminum from Cabela's. The price of fiberglass boats was my primary reason for switching to an aluminum bass boat. This particular boat is rock solid and behaves much better than many fiberglass boats at reduced weight and cost. Tons of features as well.


Nice boat!


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Fishing Flyer said:


> I have an open seat sometimes, feel free to PM me. I own kayaks and a float tube, but I really enjoy boating. My first rig was a used 18 foot Ranger bass boat, and I loved it. I now run a basscat jaguar which is a beast of a boat and can take on big water like Erie. Sure you can get by with a kayak, Jon boat or whatever anyone else thinks is adequate, but dang it I wanted a bass boat. I like the stable fishing platform, the speed (it's a rush), the electronics for finding offshore fish. I like having all my tackle in one place, just hookup and go. I like getting out on big water like Erie, St. Claire, Kentucky Lake. I like taking my Dad out on the boat, who is getting a bit too old to fish AEP with me anymore from a float tube. To each his own though, it's great to see how passionate everyone is with their own style of fishing through their posts on this site. Cost is a drawback, as others pointed out. I've had some expensive repairs, no doubt. Do the math on the cost, maintenance, repairs, depreciation, and make sure it doesn't affect your other financial goals. Hopefully you're in a financial position to pull off boat ownership before you take the plunge, like you have low debt, and are prioritizing things like an emergency fund and retirement savings first.


Yeah, that'd be awesome to go out sometime; kayak, boat, float, whatever! 
I do go up to Erie & Rice Lake in Canada every year, but when we do those trips we either take Lunds up, or go on a charter. Having those big lakes covered, I'd be looking for a boat of my own to take out fishing in the area (100 mi. radius). 
Financially I should be good to take on a bass boat (used that is). I've got an emergency fund and engagement ring budgeted out already haha.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Lil Crappie said:


> I have A 2007 ,15'6" Lowe 150 w/ 9.9 mercury 4stroke for sale. Nice boat, awesome trailer w/swing tongue, Live well, Hummingbird Helix 5 w gps(new), etc. fish all Inland lakes. Even 10hp lakes. Fishes 2 guys great! Or add couple a kids. I'm ready to go bigger.
> 
> Had a kayak. Hooked a huge musky. Bought a bigger boat. If you want to catch fish every time out. You want a boat that will travel.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures or postings out for it?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

LoramieFish12.....I'm in Celina & always enjoy the opportunity to spend some time on the water with other anglers. I'm not available until August to do any local fishing but be sure to get with me & we'll get out on the water. I have several types of aluminum fishing boats (canoe, jon, v-hull) but they all have their place. We'll use my 18' Alumacraft which is well equipped for multi-species angling. Send me your contact info & I'll give you a call ASAP. Have a good day. Mike Bruns 419-305-8111 cell # w/ text & V/M.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 241598
> View attachment 241599


17.5 with a 115 merc lake erie st clair indian alum lorimie eastwood michigan. cj brown ohio river ....all of em!


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

LoramieFish12 said:


> Do you have any pictures or postings out for it?


Coming soon to a craigslist near you. ' get back to yah soon.



Saugeye Tom said:


> 17.5 with a 115 merc lake erie st clair indian alum lorimie eastwood michigan. cj brown ohio river ....all of em!


Do you cover the bow when on Erie?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lil Crappie said:


> Coming soon to a craigslist near you. ' get back to yah soon.
> 
> 
> Do you cover the bow when on Erie?


I have....it depends on the wave forcast that day


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

LoramieFish12 said:


> Do you have any pictures or postings out for it?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lil Crappie said:


> View attachment 241636
> View attachment 241638
> View attachment 241641
> View attachment 241645
> ...


You in Huber?


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> You in Huber?


Kettering, 

Trips-7,keeper Saugeyes 18( last 2 trips 0),crappies 13, drum 18,bluegill 23 channel 3, whitebass 4,musky 1


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice boat there lil crappie question to you whats the Max HP per coast guard rating for that lowe boat .


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

try fishing the bfl series through the FLW... the guys there have many types of boats .... costs 100 bucks and usually throw the boater some gas money... but you can test the boats they have and potentially win some money


----------

